# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Սարոյան եղբայրները

## Gayl

Երեկ այս ֆիլմն էի նայում ու կարծես համընկում լիներ այստեղ քննարկում էինք Արցախի հարցը ու մ ի պահ թվաց այդ կինոն մի ժամ առաջ է նկարված,որովհետև պատմությունը կրկնվում է,իսկ երկու եղբայրներ ուղակի օգտագործվում են,երկուսն էլ անսահման հայրենասեր,էնքան հայրենասեր որ Գևորգը չփրկեց Հայկին չնայած իրա հարազատ եղբայրն էր ու մի քանի օրա խոսում եմ նրա մասին որ ամենակարևորը ներքին խնդիրների լուծումն է,իսկ այս ֆիլմը ասածներիս ապացույցն էր ու տենց քանի-քանի տղերքի զոհեցին հիմա էլ են դա անում:
Այս թեմայի կոնկրետ հարցը հետևյալն է.ինչու Գևորգը զոհեց Հայկին,նա կարա փրկեր եղբորը:
Չգիտեմ,ես չէի անի չէի թողի որ եղբորս գլխից անգամ մի մազ պակասի ուղակի իրականում չհասկացա Հայկի տրամաբանությունը:

----------


## Lion

Ըստ իս խնդիրը հետևյալն է. ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի դավաճանել Հայաստանին և Հայոց բանակին: Կոմունիստ եղբայրը դավաճանեց Հայաստանին և իր բանակին, Գևորգի համար դա անընդունելի քայլ էր: Կարելի է ընդունել կամ չընդունել Գևորգի վարքագիծը, չնայած ես կինոյից այնպիսի տպավորություն չեմ ստացել, որ Գևորգը կարող էր փրկել Հայկին ու չփրկեց: Ավելին, նույնիսկ ատրճանակը թողեց եղբորը, այսինքն ինչ-որ փրկության շանս թողեց նրան...

Ամեն դեպքում հալալ է ռեժիսորին, որ սովետական տարիներին Գևորգի պես կերպար է կերտել - ինձ համար նա հայ կինոյի լավագույն կերպարն է և կարծում եմ, որ կերպարի հակասականությամբ և խորությամբ նա միանշանակորեն գերազանցում է Հայկի կերպարին...

 Ըստ իս՝ Գևորգի կերպարը դեռ շատ շերտեր ունի իր մեջ, որ մենք դեռ չենք հասկացել...

----------

ministr (30.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ըստ իս խնդիրը հետևյալն է. ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի դավաճանել Հայաստանին և Հայոց բանակին: Կոմունիստ եղբայրը դավաճանեց Հայաստանին և իր բանակին, Գևորգի համար դա անընդունելի քայլ էր: Կարելի է ընդունել կամ չընդունել Գևորգի վարքագիծը, չնայած ես կինոյից այնպիսի տպավորություն չեմ ստացել, որ Գևորգը կարող էր փրկել Հայկին ու չփրկեց: Ավելին, նույնիսկ ատրճանակը թողեց եղբորը, այսինքն ինչ-որ փրկության շանս թողեց նրան...
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում հալալ է ռեժիսորին, որ սովետական տարիներին Գևորգի պես կերպար է կերտել - ինձ համար նա հայ կինոյի լավագույն կերպարն է և կարծում եմ, որ կերպարի հակասականությամբ և խորությամբ նա միանշանակորեն գերազանցում է Հայկի կերպարին...
> 
>  Ըստ իս՝ Գևորգի կերպարը դեռ շատ շերտեր ունի իր մեջ, որ մենք դեռ չենք հասկացել...


«չնայած ես կինոյից այնպիսի տպավորություն չեմ ստացել, որ Գևորգը կարող էր փրկել Հայկին ու չփրկեց» օրինակ կարար շատ հանգիստ փախցներ:
Չես կարա ասես թե ատրճանակը ինչի համար թողեց,հնարավոր ա տվեց որ Հայկը ինքնասպան լինի,որովհետև խելքին մոտ չի որ թողի օրինակ իրա վրա կրակող զինվորին սպանի:
Իրականում ինքը իրենից անկախ նույնպես դավաճանում էր,իսկ Հայկը ավելի լավ էր ընկալում դեպքերի զարգացումը ու ավելի շատ ինֆորմացված էր,իմ համար երկուսն էլ անսահման հայրենասեր էին,բայց հարց է ով էր իրականում ընտրել ճիշտ ուղղին հնարավոր է որ ոչ մեկն էլ ճիշտ ուղղու վրա չէր:

----------


## Lion

.


> «չնայած ես կինոյից այնպիսի տպավորություն չեմ ստացել, որ Գևորգը կարող էր փրկել Հայկին ու չփրկեց» օրինակ կարար շատ հանգիստ փախցներ:
> Չես կարա ասես թե ատրճանակը ինչի համար թողեց,հնարավոր ա տվեց որ Հայկը ինքնասպան լինի,որովհետև խելքին մոտ չի որ թողի օրինակ իրա վրա կրակող զինվորին սպանի:


Դե չէէ... կարար, չէ՞, էդ մաուզերով պահակներին սպառնար ու փախչեր, էն էլ այդ խառը օրերին...




> Իրականում ինքը իրենից անկախ նույնպես դավաճանում էր,


Չէի ասի - Գևորգը հայ սպայի իսկական մի տիպար էր, ափսոս, որ այդ կերպարը բանակում չի ուսումնասիրվում: Նա սպա էր, հայ սպա՝ բառիս բուն իմաստով՝ անմնացորդ նվիրված իր հայրենիքին ու ժողովրդին, անսահման քաջ - հիշում ես, ոնց էր ասում. "Չէ, Հայկ, ես գաղթական դարձող չեմ"  :Ok:  Այդ խոսքերը լսելիս միշտ փշաքաղվում եմ, այնքան ուժ, հայրենասիրություն ու տղամարդկություն կա դրանց մեջ - ափսոս, որ քսան թվին Կարսի կայազորի ղեկավարը Գևորգի պես մեկը չէր :Sad: 




> իսկ Հայկը ավելի լավ էր ընկալում դեպքերի զարգացումը ու ավելի շատ ինֆորմացված էր,իմ համար երկուսն էլ անսահման հայրենասեր էին,բայց հարց է ով էր իրականում ընտրել ճիշտ ուղղին հնարավոր է որ ոչ մեկն էլ ճիշտ ուղղու վրա չէր:


Ինձ համար Հայկը դավաճանի մեկն է, որը ինչ-որ "բարձր իդեալներից" ելնելով դավաճանեց իր բանակին ու Հայրենիքին: Կարող ես չհամաձայնել, բայց ինձ երբեք հակառակը չես համոզի :Wink:  Մարդը, որը պատերազմող բանակի թիկունքում դավաճանում է այդ բանակին ու կազմալուծում այն՝ ինձ համար *դավաճան* է, կարճ ու կոնկրետ: Ու թքած ունեմ ես ամենահետաքրքիր "գաղափարախոսության", արդարացումների ու "բարձր իդեալների" վրա :Bad:

----------

